# what is your car set up for your dog(s)?



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

i am looking to get another dog eventually next year and am thinking i will have to buy a bigger car to shuttle them around. I currently drive a Mazda3 hatchback and a GTI. what kind of car do you drive and what type of constraint system do you use? (crate, seat belt, etc)... pictures would be awesome... especially for those with multiple dogs!

Im thinking about a subaru forester but my husband likes the toyota 4Runner.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a mini van. Both rows of back seats are out and I have two 500 crates sideways behind the drivers seat facing the passenger door (closest to the house). I can also get a 400 and 450 or 500 in the back facing the back hatch. So I can haul up to 4 dogs safely. I have a work shop mat (rubber one with the holes in it) in the bottom of each crate with a bath rug on top of that to prevent them from sliding around.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Suburban..best truck in the world!







I can fit 4 big crates.








Custom made boxes...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have a Hyundai Sante Fe and I keep my dog in harness/seatbelt in the center (you know, the safest part of the car and where the childseats go?). I had a friend make a simple (WAY simple) shelf to put over the floor space, so the seat is extended so I can even fit 3 big dogs.

Here's my old Isuzu Rodeo with the same setup:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I went from a honda civic hatchback to an Odyssey minivan with all rear seats removed, 2 Midwest wirecrates in the back and room for another crate (when the puppy arrives) and equipment in the middle.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

haha love it guys! i knew hw innovative and creative you guys are... the ideas are inspiring! (and you won't make fun of me for considering getting a new car in order to transport my dogs like friends and coworkers will!)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Suburban..best truck in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your plate!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Comparable to the Suburban...

We have a Ford Expedition EL that we got as a steal back when gas prices were really high. 

We fit 4 plastic crates side by side and back to back, helper gear bag, and dog gear bag. I like it also because it has all the rear air controls which I consider to be essential in such a big vehicle in hot Florida.

It's also super comfortable on the highway, which I consider to be important for the Fourth phase of Schutzhund...driving!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatsky I like it also because it has all the rear air controls which I consider to be essential in such a big vehicle in hot Florida.


I love that about my Suburban too!! No matter how hot it is outside, my dogs have their own AC in the back and they are NEVER hot nor panting. My brother says he feels like he's in an airplane when I turn the back AC on.


















> Originally Posted By: JKlatsky It's also super comfortable on the highway, which I consider to be important for the Fourth phase of Schutzhund...driving!










No kidding!! My Suburban is super confortable as well, feels like I'm driving a car instead of a truck.









The best thing I like about the Suburban is that when it comes to gas millage, it is the best in its class. My sister used to have a Sequoia and that thing sucked on gas 2 times worse than my Suburban.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I second the suburban! I LOVE LOVE LOVE mine!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ford Taurus SES with a third seat. It's got most of the SHO options in a station wagon so it's sporty to drive, one of the few cars I've ever owned where my hiney doesn't fall asleep on a 2 hour ride.










Although Morgan isn't wearing it in this picture, the dogs have harnesses that I clip to a chain leash attached to the kid-latch system. They get about 18" of chain so they can move around a bit but still be restrained. Chain leash because Otto ate both safety belts I used to use to secure them...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't have any photos of Bianca in the car but here is what I've got:



















It's a Honda Odyssey. The seatbelts are CARE Champion Seatbelts. I took out one of the middle seats and if we're going on a long trip I usually bring a bed and sometimes I would put it where the seat used to be and let the dogs sleep there instead so they can stretch out:










I also wanted to add, if you use a dog seatbelt be careful what type you use. Most of the ones on the market aren't made to protect dogs in an accident and are not strong. Look for one that is strength/safety rated. Also if you use a crate try to use one made for a car and secure it well. I have heard of a number of cases where a wire or vari-kennel type if crate either broke open or bent enough in an accident for the dog to escape, and they ended up loose on the highway.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Another vote for the Suburban. I just laid one to rest but had one more in the wings. My son is very mad because he says I am probably single-handedly killing the polar bears.

But I can get four big dogs in crates, a couple of small dog crates... 6 dogs!! and still have room for gear. When gas was high I felt like I might need a loan to fill up though. Mine does get better mileage than smaller SUVs though. 

Really don't think I have ever stuffed the car completely full up. When hubby has a scout campout, the seats go in and 9 plus gear can ride to the campsite.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Boy I sure do MISS having a good dog car.......


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't have a "dog car" by any means on first impression, but my Mazda6 5-door is great for my gsd with its rear hatch! Without the look of a SUV or wagon :]


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a 4Runner and I really do love it for many reasons. Awesome gas mileage (approx 10.1 L/100 km), smart 4 wheel drive or manual 4 wheel drive (we live where we get tons of snow and some pretty harsh winter driving conditions), fantastic reliability ratings and super excellent longivity, sound crash test ratings and low rollover rate for a mid size SUV, and easily to maintain fabric seats that don't hold dog hair in too badly. All these things were in my "must haves" since I pretty much do all highway driving and lots of it to boot plus I wanted something that once paid off I could expect to have for many more years to come. It also affords an excellent ride on the highway for an SUV. This thing will go anywhere I want it to









I do find that there are some cons. Not the best interior-space wise for multiple dogs. I could redesign the 4runner easily if toyota would listen if they really wanted to tap into the market of multiple dog owners!!

I have 2 XL 42" long double door wire crates in the back with the seat down. If I took the rear seats completely out, I would have even more room to play around with things but I havent done this yet although it is super easy to do so. I don't like that the width between the wheel wells barely mearures 42" and also the height of the interior wheel wells is quite high so even building a platform for crates to sit on would leave me with a bit of a challenge for the crate heights. That said, the way I have the wire crates set up allows for 2 routes for exit in case of emergency, which I also wanted (they can get out either through the hatch or the back side door). 

I used to have 2 XL plastic crates in the back and I could actually have fit a L wire one in there as well for a total of 3 crates if needed but as I only have 2 dogs and really don't like the thought of not being able to get one out in case the hatch fails from an accident etc, I never needed 3 crates. 

I also have lots of room left in the back for my equipment bag and the dog's petstep 2 folding ramp. I would take a picture but its too cold out right now and I am all comfy in my nice warm house! But let me know if you are interested in seeing how my 4runner is set up with the 2 wire crates and I can.

If you can get a custom aluminum double crate built, that would be the best bet to take advantage of the space issues. I'm still hoiping to do this at one point, but it is quite costly so I'm waiting until the beast is paid off to do that.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quoteand you won't make fun of me for considering getting a new car in order to transport my dogs like friends and coworkers will!)


No we won't!! I bought my 4runner for the DOGS more than for me!!


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylhaha love it guys! i knew hw innovative and creative you guys are... the ideas are inspiring! (and you won't make fun of me for considering getting a new car in order to transport my dogs like friends and coworkers will!)



I am in the market for a new car and since Sadie already doesn't fit well in my Honda Accord, I am going with an SUV too... All because of this silly puppy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've been driving a 4x4 Toyota Tacoma for 22 years now! I'm on my third one. I have an insulated fiberglass topper with full sliders and a mattress and bedding in the back for the dogs. 

Here's my set-up (Rafi and our little friend Lucy were having a picnic in the back of the truck)










And here is another view:


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine if you use a crate try to use one made for a car and secure it well. I have heard of a number of cases where a wire or vari-kennel type if crate either broke open or bent enough in an accident for the dog to escape, and they ended up loose on the highway.


I also want to add to this that the bars that are made to keep a dog in the back of a wagon or SUV are not a good idea. I have mentioned this before (a lot and I mention it to everyone I see that uses them). I was in an accident in November where I was hit head on. No one else was with me in my Jeep Grand Cherokee and nothing large was flying around my car. My dog bars I had crumbled! They bent all up and they were not hit in the accident. If my dog had been in the truck she'd have been flying around and probably been hurt badly or killed. Had she AND my kids been in the car I don't even want to think about what would have happened. Also, Mandi would not have allowed the EMTs to help me after that accident (if she had been with me and had not been hurt that badly).

I plan on crating her, but as of now she get seatbelted in the 3rd row of the minivan I bought.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylhaha love it guys! i knew hw innovative and creative you guys are... the ideas are inspiring! (and you won't make fun of me for considering getting a new car in order to transport my dogs like friends and coworkers will!)


I won't. I went from my Jeep to a _minivan_ after the accident to ensure enough room for Mandi and any future dog(s) we get.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I upgraded my Chevy Prizm to a Kia Sportage so I'd have more room for dog(s) and gear.







It's a mid-size SUV but it works great for us!

Risa generally rides seatbelted in with a Champion K-9 seatbelt. The back seat is covered with one of those seat covers to keep the dirt off the actual seat.
























(This is before I got the seat cover and Ris is wearing the larger seatbelt I have):








Here it is with the seat cover:








I can also flatten the back seat which makes a nice, large cargo area for other arrangements. Like when I transported Grimm and his kennel:








If I put the seat down (both back seat and front passenger seat fold down), I can also fit Ris' wire crate and transport her that way:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 2004 Mazda MPV. Easily fits three crates for my adults, plus the puppy kennel and several boxes of gear, water jugs, my camp chairs, a dolly for hauling crates, extra dog bedding, and whatever else. The great thing about the van (as opposed to most SUVs) is that not only does it easily fit 3-4 adult sized crates on the floor, but there's so much space left on top of them. I could fit another level of adult sized crates if I needed to. Also gets better gas mileage than the big SUVs, just not very powerful and no AWD.

We also have a 1995 Dodge Caravan which is even bigger.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

You guys all have big cars.....Now what do we do. We have a crappy 2004 pontiac sunfire (not sounding good lately). And we also have a 4 yr old and 19 month old. They are both in car seats. Then there is hubby and me. Will a fullgrown female gsd fit in the middle between the kids?? Is this a bad idea? And will a seatbelt work in this case? I am trying to convince hubby that we need a minivan or crossover but he;s not having it! And since he's the one making the money, I don't want to push it


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD84 said:


> You guys all have big cars.....Now what do we do. We have a crappy 2004 pontiac sunfire (not sounding good lately). And we also have a 4 yr old and 19 month old. They are both in car seats. Then there is hubby and me. Will a fullgrown female gsd fit in the middle between the kids?? Is this a bad idea? And will a seatbelt work in this case? I am trying to convince hubby that we need a minivan or crossover but he;s not having it! And since he's the one making the money, I don't want to push it


 
i wouldnt recommend trying to fit an adult GSD between two kids and a vehicle that small. Just the number of things that can happen THAT close to each other if some idiot were to hit you... Its kinda scary. My daughter is almost 4 and my son i just over 2 years old. I currently have a 2007 Nissan Xterra that i adore to pieces. I can put the kids in the backseat and the dogs in the very back. Though with the Xterra i have to stick a mat down because its plastic to make it easy cleaning. I also have a 2005 Chrysler Town and Country that is my primary vehicle since hubby wont drive the van to work  (i miss driving my Xterra every day). With the van, it has the two captains chairs in the middle instead of the full bench seat. The kids are in those in their carseats and the dogs are comfy on the floor or the rear bench seat. Sometimes we even fold down the rear bench and put a blanket down for the dogs to have all that space. We could easily fit a couple crates in the back of the van but the dogs lay down on trips and we switch things around so much, its kinda a hassle to load and unload crates all the time. Both are good vehicles. The van gets good gas mileage. Hwy i've managed to get 27 MPG. city can range anywhere from 14-19 depending on stop and go and whatnot. My Xterra manages 14-18 city and 22-25 Hwy. The earlier model Xterras (04 and before) dont get as good of mileage as the 05 and newer despite the size difference. the newer models have better stronger engines and they're safer. Just my opinion and experience. Pathfinders are nice too.... bit more pricey than the xterras but still nice. Xterras are the rugged fun and pathfinders are the stylish comfy fun. Best way i can describe it. I wouldnt trade my Xterra for anything but another Xterra. Vans and SUVs are the prefered mode of transport for roomieness. . .


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

lol-i have an 85lb older dog and a 7 month puppy that's 50lbs. for now-if i am going 5 miles or less they go in the back of the HONDA CIVIC 2 DOOR!!! hahahaha. If we are doing something special and going somewhere longer I have a ford explorer that's more than enough room but absolutely HORRIBLE on gas mileage.

this fall we are getting rid of the civic and getting a Honda Element. They are strange/ugly looking cars but the room inside is fantastic and they have a bunch of cool dog accesories for the car since K9 units use them too.


----------

